# Is it a Murray Challenger



## rjohnson114 (May 18, 2010)

My daughter bought and old bike at the Goodwill store where she works. Got it home and did a little research. Serial number is M06 10X8 107565. I think that makes it a 1966 B.F. Goodrich Challenger. It is way better shape than I thought. It has Challenger label on front post and B.F. Goodrich Vanguard II on chain guard. All is easy to read and cypher what it says. Basically it only needs a new seat, tires and tubes. All the chrome has very minor surface rust. Any help would be appreciated in regards to what my daughter should do to restore it. She wants a shiny red bike. Also I think it had reflectors and maybe a flat rack on the back, if it did they are missing.


----------



## partsguy (May 18, 2010)

I think I have the seat for you, and the rack. Post pictures of the bike, so I'm sure I have the right thing.


----------



## rjohnson114 (May 18, 2010)

Doing our research most folks keep all original. She disassembled the bike the same day she got it. I will put it back together for a good pic. Is anything special about the chain it could probably use one it had the most rust. If tires are not special could they be bought at local bike shop.


----------

